# Major Pixelmator update



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

_For those (like me) who jumped ship (or are thinking about it) from Adobe Photoshop to Pixelmator - today's update may be of interest:_

*Pixelmator 2.0.2 Is Out*

Apart from the bug fixes, these are the improvements / new features:

• Move Tool improvements
• Ability to select individual layers in layer groups added
• Transform mode constrain proportions option improvements
• Added the ability to duplicate any object by choosing Edit > Duplicate
• Ability to rotate an object by holding down the Command key and dragging an object handle
• Ability to drag and drop PXM files into the image input parameters of filters
• Ability to drag and drop or paste PXM files with preserved layers into a document
• Ability to drag and drop shape and text layers from the Layers palette to the Finder
• Ability to drag and drop layers from the Layers palette to other applications
• Ability to drag and drop images and text from web browsers
• Ability to drag and drop layers from one document window to another in Full Screen mode
• Ability to place an image from another application into the center of a document by dragging and dropping while holding down the Shift key
• Cursor status changes displayed when dragging and dropping
• Ability to copy and paste image, shape and text layers, and layer groups
• Ability to copy layers from the document window to other applications
• Ability to copy and paste any layer from the Layers palette to another document window
• Disabled the Layers palette contextual menu while Transform is in use
• Text, shape and layer group offset adjusted after copying and pasting
• Angle info improvements
• When Info Bar is shown, information labels will not appear
• In-App Help updated
• Localizations improvements​
(Pixelmator.com / Mac App Store)


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

Updating now.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Sadly, still no Layer Styles. Guess that's in the 2.1 update that they mention is coming...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

For those in need of a OS X 10.7-native replacement for Photoshop - Pixelmator is $15 today (regularly $29), bringing it into "impulse buy" space...


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> For those in need of a OS X 10.7-native replacement for Photoshop - Pixelmator is $15 today (regularly $29), bringing it into "impulse buy" space...


Wow. Fantastic deal. Grab it, folks - love this app!


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

At that price I picked it up. It's great that it opens Photoshop files and seems to work really well... but without layer styles, I can't use it full time unless someone knows of a way to quickly do what I need to do.

The software I'm designing is very simple in design, so I often create layers that are simple rectangles (a left column, a header bar, etc.). Often I need to quickly change the colour of a rectangle, or turn it into a gradient, or add a border... all things I can do with layer styles. Are there any Pixelmator experts out there that know how I can do this?

A7


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

If you pop into the Pixelmator forum area, there are discussions on precisely this. Layer styles is one of the top feature requests from users (or should I say "demands" - some folks get really hot and bothered about this stuff).

There are always workarounds to simple things like drop shadows, but anything that required a complex layer style stacking under PS is a challenge in Pixelmator for the moment. I'm sure it's a feature they'll be adding... but nobody knows when.

Some folks have created automated actions for Pixelmator that accomplish some Layer Style features... look around in here.

It should also be noted that Pixelmator has a limited Vector graphics functionality... with EPS and SVG export not yet implemented.

Here's a review, and links to plug-in sites


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

MacTrast is giving away 5 copies of Pixelmator today - contest closes at 4pm EST.

#Friday5 - Five Copies of Pixelmator to Give Away + a $20 iTunes Voucher! 

(and if you miss it, Pixelmator is still on sale in the Mac App Store for $15)


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

This is interesting. Long story short, i've been using an antiquated version of PS, in fact so old that it can't be upgraded with any available product from Adobe. Brutal. So something current would be awesome to take a look at. THX!

... and for $15?? 

wow.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

...and the goodness keeps on coming from the Pixelmator team....

*v.2.2.1 is now available* (Mac App Store link). A bunch of improvements (details), but for me the big one is that you're now able to open and save as the original file format. No more saving as Pixelmator format and then exporting a version in the original format. It was a stupid-extra-step process that they've now eliminated (note that this is an option that must be set in the preferences).

And the other big news from Pixelmator: the next release will *finally* include *layer styles*! 

Now if they can just get around to CMYK support, we'll be rockin'!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

CubaMark said:


> ...and the goodness keeps on coming from the Pixelmator team....
> 
> *v.2.2.1 is now available* (Mac App Store link). A bunch of improvements (details), but for me the big one is that you're now able to open and save as the original file format. No more saving as Pixelmator format and then exporting a version in the original format. It was a stupid-extra-step process that they've now eliminated (note that this is an option that must be set in the preferences).
> 
> ...


:clap::clap:


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

Pixelmator rocks! I've been using it since the first versions and its steadily gotten better with each release. In the last year they've really picked up the pace of development. With the recent addition of the vector mode tools and shapes it has essentially kicked Photoshop (CS3) to the curb for my uses. I consistently find myself launching Pixelmator first when I've got some design work to do.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I suspect the vast majority of users will never have need of CMYK as most of us are not prepping for professional offset printing. Those who do, should be willing to spend considerably more than $15, though maybe not the arm and leg pricing of Adobe.

Nice to see this still runs with SL so if the Layer Styles check out I will definitely be switching from the old 32 bit version of PS Elements I currently use.

Oops I see that Layer Styles is still next revision. Oh well!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

eMacMan said:


> I suspect the vast majority of users will never have need of CMYK as most of us are not prepping for professional offset printing. Those who do, should be willing to spend considerably more than $15, though maybe not the arm and leg pricing of Adobe.
> 
> Nice to see this still runs with SL so if the Layer Styles check out I will definitely be switching from the old 32 bit version of PS Elements I currently use.
> 
> Oops I see that Layer Styles is still next revision. Oh well!


Put me in the minority then because I do a ton of press work. No CMYK is an absolute deal breaker for me.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

screature said:


> Put me in the minority then because I do a ton of press work. No CMYK is an absolute deal breaker for me.


If it is indeed that frequent, then either your employer should be more than willing to cough up the CS price, or it is an irritating, but tax deductible cost of doing business.

Should probably do a poll but I think most users nowadays do not even print their photos. Those that do most likely use either a home printer of some sort or a photolab, both of those work quite well with RGB output. 

I know 4-colour offset is not completely dead, but I doubt that the developers could justify trying to include CMYK in an app that clearly is intended to offer a very low cost alternative to consumer targeted programs such as; iPhoto or PhotoShop Elements; rather than PhotoShop CS.

BTW I see that they have finally addressed a very annoying issue, where applying some filters could cause an image to disappear altogether. Might be well worth giving PM another trial now that this issue is supposedly resolved. For me the deal breaker is still the oft promised but never delivered layer styles. Something I use more often than I should be willing to admit.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

eMacMan said:


> *If it is indeed that frequent, then either your employer should be more than willing to cough up the CS price, or it is an irritating, but tax deductible cost of doing business.*
> 
> Should probably do a poll but I think most users nowadays do not even print their photos. Those that do most likely use either a home printer of some sort or a photolab, both of those work quite well with RGB output.
> 
> ...


I have both freelance and "on the job" print customers. Lots of people still take out ads in publications and sales forces still use data hard copy for data sheets and the like.

In the graphic design world print is far from being dead.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Everybody!*

Get yer virtual butts over to the Mac App Store NOW. *Pixelmator 3.0 is out* - with layer styles and other Adobe-abandoning goodness…. 

_The Pixelmator Team today announced Pixelmator 3.0 FX, the most advanced version of Pixelmator to date, featuring Layer Styles, Liquify Tools, and support for new features in OS X Mavericks, delivering blazing fast performance with its new, state-of-the-art image editing engine. *Pixelmator 3.0 FX is available today as a free upgrade* from the Mac App Store.

“This is the day we’ve been working for since the initial Pixelmator launch and we are absolutely thrilled to bring this massive upgrade to Pixelmator fans,” said Saulius Dailide, of the Pixelmator Team. “Now with Layer Styles, Liquify Tools, and an incredibly faster performance delivered by the new Pixelmator’s state-of-the-art image editing engine, Pixelmator becomes a top-quality, full-featured image editing app for the Mac._​
*UPDATE:*

…_potentially even better news than Layer Styles_… according to the newly-updated Pixelmator homepage, v.3.0 now offers* CMYK soft proofing*…. I have no idea what that means, but if it's an indication that this version has full CMYK support, then Photoshop is definitely going to take a hit...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Installed updated and now Pixelmater shows up twice in my applications folder but only once in Launchpad. When I look under the Application folder one says date modified was Yesterday and size is 65.8 MB, the other has some sort of progress bar that doesn't move. When I try to delete the one with the progress bar is says "you are moving items in use by other applications" so I stopped it.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Sounds like your download was pooched for some reason… and the original Pixelmator v.2.2.x hasn't been deleted yet. Can you re-start the download in the Mac App Store?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

CubaMark said:


> Sounds like your download was pooched for some reason… and the original Pixelmator v.2.2.x hasn't been deleted yet. Can you re-start the download in the Mac App Store?


I can start the app and it says it is installed in the Mac App Store. So I wonder if I trash the app and try and re-install it via MAS


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Pixelmator v. 3.1 is out - with a bunch of built-in optimizations to use the dual GPUs available on the new Mac Pro, among other updates for us mere mortals who can't shell out for the shiny little tube...

*Pixelmator 3.1 Marble (Released on January 23, 2014)*

*New Features*

• Exclusive new Mac Pro support: Pixelmator 3.1 Marble takes advantage of the new Mac Pro’s incredible power and speed with its dual-GPU support. This means that just about any edit you make, you will experience remarkably smoother and more fluid performance.
• 16-bit support on the new Mac Pro: Harnessing the power of the Mac Pro’s dual-GPU architecture, we’re now able to support 16-bit per channel images for the first time. You can now edit rich and vibrant images in Pixelmator 3.1 Marble on the new Mac Pro.
• Order Prints: You can now quickly and easily turn your gorgeous images into stunning, fine-quality prints. With just a few clicks, order Pixelmator images as postcards, notecards, gallery frames, or posters.
Optimized for the New Mac Pro
• Both GPUs are used simultaneously when applying effects: one for computing the effect and the other one for composition rendering.
• 16-bit per channel color images are supported.
• The image auto saving is computed in the background while image composition is being rendered.
• Optimizations made for all 4-core, 6-core, 8-core, or 12-core Intel Xeon processors for better zoom out handling and faster bitmap layer duplications.
• GCD Dispatch I/O technology and PCIe-based flash storage makes opening and exporting high resolution images faster.
• Increased memory bandwidth is fully utilized for Pixelmator operations.
Layer Styles Improvements
• Now, you can select more than one layer with styles and change the opacity of the selected layers all at once.
• When you move a selection made on layers with styles, the layer style always stays visible, even when you go to another app and back.
• You can now apply styles on a new layer right after you’ve painted with the Paint Bucket Tool or the Pixel Tool.
• When converting layers with styles into regular layers, the Opacity setting always stays intact.
• When you clear layer contents, the layer style icon disappears as well.
• The Styles palette stays active when you copy layers with styles into a newly created document.
• You can now change the gradient fill for newly created text or shape layers from the Gradients palette without opening the Styles palette.
• When you choose a color in the Colors palette, it doesn’t change the color choice in the Styles palette.
• You can now remove style presets even if you have several layers with styles selected.
• After you clear a layer style, you can now remove layer style presets.
Other Improvements
• Pointillize, Pixelize, Mandala, Concert, City Lights, Color Hatch, X-ray, Infrared, Line Dye, Tracer, Scanner, Newspaper, Neon, ASCII, Blue Print and Projectile effects are now available again.
• The effects’ rope is now more stable.
• Improved RAW image file format support.
• You can now turn off Auto Select on shape layers as well as on the others layers.
• When you Control-click the selection on an empty layer, you can now choose Refine selection from the shortcut menu.
• When grouped text layers are duplicated, the text stays visible.
• When text or shape layers are converted into pixels, the Opacity setting stays intact.
• Now you can drag a gradient preset to the Finder.
• Improvements have been made for the outside stroke effect.
• New layers are no longer added when painting with the Paint Bucket Tool set to 0% of Opacity.
• Colors are updated in the Fill dialog correctly, whether you choose the dialog from the Menu bar or use the keyboard shortcut.
• The “Low disk space” message no longer appears when there’s lots of space on the computer.
• Improved localizations.
• And other tiny-yet-annoying bugs, random graphical glitches, and crashes have been fixed.​


----------



## Grazer5 (Jul 19, 2005)

Now if only these guys would make an Illustrator and InDesign replacement app!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Grazer5, FYI, Pixelmator has a vector graphics mode  Just press *Command-Shift-V* to enter vector mode.

They call it "*Vectormator*". It's not as full-featured, of course, as Illustrator or even Fireworks - but given the pace of updates, I wouldn't be surprised to see new features added soon.

Here's a link to a bunch of support notes regarding Vectormator, to give you an idea of user's experiences and wish lists for future development.


----------



## Grazer5 (Jul 19, 2005)

Cool, thanks! I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

As developers go, these guys are earning a pretty good rep. They've built a wicked app that is THISCLOSE to being a Photoshop replacement for 95% of people who use Adobe's product, they frequently issue FREE updates, and if you haven't bought it yet, it seems like they have it on a half-price sale every other month. Like now.

And check out this preview of the next release... which includes a pretty amazing "Repair" tool that made me drop my jaw...

Pixelmator - Blog


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

They are now going after illustrator with the Vector features. The tools are there but it is not a true vector app yet, but they are going there which is way cool. It is my photoshop replacement.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

Still no CMYK. 

That's too bad, because most of what they're doing is pretty good.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Updated*

Pixelmator - Blog



> Today, the Pixelmator Team announced Pixelmator 3.2 Sandstone, an amazing update to its fast, innovative, and powerful image editing app, featuring an all-new Repair Tool, 16-bits per channel support, and Lock Layers feature. Pixelmator 3.2 Sandstone is available today as a free update on the Mac App Store.
> 
> “Packed with incredible features, Pixelmator 3.2 Sandstone delivers the most empowering image editing experience Pixelmator fans have ever had,” said Saulius Dailide of the Pixelmator Team. “Redeveloped from the ground up Repair Tool, 16-bits per channel support and Lock Layers feature make Pixelmator an excellent image editor that is just as fun and easy-to-use as it is powerful.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

The new Repair tool is way cool.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Pixelmator image editor and effects app for iOS now 50% off: $5 (Reg. $10)*










*Update (5/6 10:35am):* *Pixelmator is coming to iPhone,* according to an announcement this morning. It will become a universal app once the iPhone version hits. So as pointed out in the comments section below, now is your chance to grab the app for free before the iPhone update releases.

Pixelmator for iOS is now available at 50% off. The popular image editor regularly goes for $9.99 on the App Store, but today you can grab it for just $4.99. Since its release back in October 2014, we have only seen the app go this low once, and that was during the holiday season last year.

(9to5toys)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Still loving this program. Glad I got it at half-price.... and you can too. It's on sale again!

Pixelmator – our favorite photo editing app for Mac gets a 50% discount today: $15 (Reg. $30) | 9to5Toys


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

If only they'd get their CMYK act together.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

heavyall said:


> If only they'd get their CMYK act together.


True. There are ways around it (using ColorSync to handle conversion), though it's a step few seem willing to take.

The few comments from the Pixelmator Team seem to be expressing the attitude that it's a "pro" feature that its users don't really need... or that most print houses today accept RGB so what's the point, etc.

However... there are so many people who have requested CMYK, I don't know how they can keep putting it off. I do believe it will make an appearance eventually.

In the meantime, I have to say I'm impressed with Pixelmator's continually free upgrades... I wonder when / if that will become unprofitable / unmanageable. 

In the meantime, for a great many users, Pixelmator remains the bee's knees, man!


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

CubaMark said:


> True. There are ways around it (using ColorSync to handle conversion), though it's a step few seem willing to take.
> 
> The few comments from the Pixelmator Team seem to be expressing the attitude that it's a "pro" feature that its users don't really need... or that most print houses today accept RGB so what's the point, etc.


Converting after the fact is huge risk that no one who knows what they are doing would take. Ditto for sending RGB to a printer -- you can't take someone elses' word for it that the conversion will happen without a dramatic colour shift. The two colour spaces are so radically different, you are just asking for trouble.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Those in or closely related to the graphics industry often forget that the vast majority of users have and never will have any need for CMYK. Pixelmator is designed for and aimed at that portion of the market.

Those who do need CMYK currently have little choice but to hand over an arm and a leg to Adobe and continue doing so on a sickeningly routine basis. That despite the fact that the latest and greatest version is seldom much if any improvement over other recent versions.

That said it would be nice if the folks at Pixelmator did put out a CMYK pro version at say around $100.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

For those who may be interested, the Pixelmator team is releasing it's "Pixelmator Pro" app on 29 November. $59 launch price, ramping up to $99 in the future. Available via the Mac App Store.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

For me the big problem with Pixelmator revolved around one issue. The lack of the ability to select a portion of an image with the magic wand then apply a select similar command. This is a sequence I use all the time, and work-arounds in Pixelmator proved unwieldy.

Perhaps this is finally addressed. Still looking for an image processing app on the newer computer. In the meantime everything photo is being done on the old MacPro.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> For me the big problem with Pixelmator revolved around one issue. The lack of the ability to select a portion of an image with the magic wand then apply a select similar command. This is a sequence I use all the time, and work-arounds in Pixelmator proved unwieldy.


There is an option to "*Edit--> Select colour*" with a slider to control its reach, but that may not be what you're looking for.


----------



## chrismccoy (Nov 7, 2016)

pixelmator sure has come a long way since early versions


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

For those who are still considering less expensive alternatives to Photoshop, Pixelmator Pro is one heck of an option. And this article from The Verge touts its efforts to bring the classic CSI trope "zoom & enhance" closer to reality:

AI super resolution lets you ‘zoom and enhance’ in Pixelmator Pro


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

For those considering a switch from Photoshop, or even an upgrade from the base version of Pixelmator, you can get *Pixelmator Pro* today for $27.99 CAD. That's a darn good deal, IMHO....


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Been awhile since I tried Pixelmator.

For me the deal breaker was always the lack of a feature similar to the 'select similar' command in PhotoShop. I use this command all the time as skies often require a different treatment than the rest of a photo, and without that feature working around tree branches is a nightmare.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> Been awhile since I tried Pixelmator.
> 
> For me the deal breaker was always the lack of a feature similar to the 'select similar' command in PhotoShop. I use this command all the time as skies often require a different treatment than the rest of a photo, and without that feature working around tree branches is a nightmare.


Their selection tools have had major upgrades over the past several versions. You can download Pixelmator Pro for free and try it out before you buy....


----------



## Androscoggin (Sep 1, 2020)

The software I'm designing is very simple in design, so I often create layers that are simple rectangles (a left column, a header bar, etc.). Often I need to quickly change the colour of a rectangle, or turn it into a gradient, or add a border... all things I can do with layer styles. Are there any Pixelmator experts out there that know how I can do this?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Androscoggin, you certainly could go the layer styles route. There are many tutorials and examples available at the Pixelmator website.

Here's a review from January on Pixelmator as a Photoshop Replacement.

You might also consider using Keynote! It's more powerful, flexible and useful than people realize:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvMFu29n1O4[/ame]


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Anyone who has been waiting for Pixelmator Pro to go on sale - get out your credit cards!

Drop a Canadian greenback and it's yours! (no, I'm not getting kickbacks or affiliate bucks - I'm just a fan)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Pixelmator Pro is on sale for another week - half price!

A new release just dropped too - here's a look at some of the changes:


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FYI, Pixelmator Pro has been updated with expanded support for Adobe PSD files, among other things.









Pixelmator Pro 2.1.3 brings huge improvements to PSD support - Pixelmator Blog


In Pixelmator Pro 2.1.3, the PSD engine, which handles support for Adobe Photoshop files, has been rewritten from the ground up, adding support for many new features in PSDs and greatly improving existing support.




www.pixelmator.com


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I'll revive this thread. I tried pixelmater out of interest, its a pretty good photoshop alternative! 

Kind of reminds of the days of paintshop pro, but better!


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

I've used Photoshop CS3, but since it no longer works on my newer Macs I've switches to Photoshop Elements. I've used Gimp too, but with all it's power it's still lacking some basic features that I use all the time. One feature lacking in Gimp is the ability to draw arrows easily. Another downside with Gimp is that it doesn't have a simple and easy way to convert image files for web use. Photoshop and Elements have a "save for web" feature that is easy and just works. Does Pixelmator have easy arrows and save for web features?

There are a couple of advanced features that I'd like to have as well. Can Pixelmator align layers? This would be useful for focus stacking. Another related feature is image stitching. How good is Pixelmator at image stitching?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

It definitely has shapes and a number of easy to use arrows. Plenty of shapes, and you can import more. I have the classic version, I think in the pro version it has align layers perhaps cubamark can verify if he has it.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

....and for those interested, another major updated to Pixelmator Pro, and it's on sale (again). Check out the blog post on the new features, and if you are so moved, toss some cash at 'em. This is great software....









Major update adds AI-powered background removal to Pixelmator Pro - Pixelmator Blog


Pixelmator Pro 2.3 – codenamed Abracadabra (because it’s totally magical) – brings a new automatic background removal feature, automatic subject selection, a new Select and Mask tool, and more.




www.pixelmator.com


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Pixelmator Pro is on sale again - 50% off (twenty bucks!). I've been impressed with the frequency of updates and the power of this app, which gives me all the tools I need without having to be sucked into the Adobe ecosystem. If you haven't checked it out later, give the trial a go and see if it meets your needs. You might be able to save a few bucks on your subscription.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> For those considering a switch from Photoshop, or even an upgrade from the base version of Pixelmator, you can get *Pixelmator Pro* today for $27.99 CAD. That's a darn good deal, IMHO....


Wow... I haven't used Pixelmator since about its 1.5.1 version days, but I thought it's regular price these days was still just under $30.00.

Is there much difference between Pixelmator Pro and Pixelmator Classic???

As you can tell, I do very little image editing, except for some very simple stuff using Preview and maybe some of its annotations.

Thanks for the info.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Pixelmator Pro version 3.0 released.... and it's a _free_ upgrade for all Pixelmator 2.x users. 

First-time buyers it'll set you back four Viola Desmonds.... until it goes on sale, which it always does, for half price.

Amazing Mac-only software.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

The latest version of Pixelmator Pro now supports video editing.

See it to believe it:


----------

